# Spinning reel setups for steelhead on the Pm.



## jh1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys. Im new to the steelhead scene and am looking for tackle and bait suggestions. Dont want to know where to go, just looking for tips. Thanks.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Spawn and waxworms are pretty good starters for bait fishing. Spinners and crankbaits for casting. You can bottom bounce the spawn and waxworms, or float them under a bobber. In the PM I find the bobber fishing easier since you don't hang up as much.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I'll hit another topic, given your title. A good spinning reel, not too big (around a 3000 series reel) that holds around 150 yds of .013 mono/copolymer mainline with a 10 1/2' rod rated aroun 6-10 lbs will go a long way. Pick your favorite rod/reel manufacturer that you have the most confidence with.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm new as well and just picked up my gear. Went to Jays in Clare and the recommended the Pflueger President reel, which was what I was looking at in the first place. $60, however I'm pretty sure you could find it for less.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

everything is cheaper on amazon, but sometimes it's nice to keep our money in our own state. As long as it doesn't cost you 40 extra bucks like it did me just recently on a rod.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

88luneke said:


> recommended the Pflueger President reel.


I second that... Its an awesome reel, for all species


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent reel I have 4 no issues. Best only reel I have found that doesn't lose its anti reverse in cold temps. Example shimano,diawa, and even the pfluger supreme. 
Also I buy everything I can from Jays. I know the owners and the family. And you wont find better people. They are strong christians that support many great causes in the community. Just my 2 cents. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have two President reels and love them. The next reel I will buy will be the same. I have caught steelhead, Atlantic salmon, chinook salmon, bass, and pike on them with zero problems so far. Hooked into a very large chinook last year that made the drag scream and it worked flawless. Still is working great too.

I will agree with Trout King and recommend using bobbers. You will lose less tackle.

Redneckman


----------



## herbfisherman (Oct 20, 2011)

nice article on how to rig up
http://www.anglersinternational.com/split_shot_aticle.html


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

REG said:


> I'll hit another topic, given your title. A good spinning reel, not too big (around a 3000 series reel) that holds around 150 yds of .013 mono/copolymer mainline with a 10 1/2' rod rated aroun 6-10 lbs will go a long way. Pick your favorite rod/reel manufacturer that you have the most confidence with.


Good advice.

If you have no experience with steelhead rods, I'd pick up a rod between 9 - 10'6" with a 6-10, 6-12, or there about.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

herbfisherman said:


> nice article on how to rig up
> http://www.anglersinternational.com/split_shot_aticle.html


Thanks, great article.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jh1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

On a smaller stream like the PM, a good setup would be a 10-6 St. Croix Wild River($120-140) and a Pflueger President($60). I'd go with the two medium sized models. You can also go a bit cheaper, and buy a Pflueger Trion($40) 3740GX. They're decent for the price, and run similar to a President in size and performance.

For bobbers, the smaller Thill Steelhead or the size 4, 3.5 and 7 Blackbirds work well; having both would be good. Drennans are overpriced and Sheffields are super weak. Being a beginner, go with 8lb for main and 4-6lb for leader. That way, you'll just break off hooks and shot, instead of your entire rig(don't want to lose bobbers). 

Small jigs with waxworms and small spawnbags are good baits to start out with, and very easy to fish. Try crawlers as well, especially in the Spring.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

herbfisherman said:


> nice article on how to rig up
> http://www.anglersinternational.com/split_shot_aticle.html


 
Thanks for the link, wonderful article for shot loading, I don't do a lot of spin fishing but this can apply to float fishing with a fly rod.

D


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> For bobbers, the smaller Thill Steelhead or the size 4, 3.5 and 7 Blackbirds work well; having both would be good. Drennans are overpriced and Sheffields are super weak.


I was just thinking about this day before yesterday when I lost my favorite float a fish wrapped me up in the middle of the river and I lost my whole rig . So what do I do, I grab a good ole blackbird re-rig and get back to fishing. Now that they have 8.5 g and 10.5 g. in their phantom line they pretty much have one of the best ranges on the market. They have 3.5, 4, 6, and 7 gram floats. I was trying to figure if I had to fish one only one style of float what would it be. Not sure yet but it may be Blackbird. I just really wished Raven had something between 6.2 and 8. The 8 is just really stocky I'd prefer something a little more lean.
(That's what she said) sorry I couldn't help it...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Lately I've switched to dried Oak branches cut to lenth and topped with some flo orange paint.(water base) Srip the bark off and use O-rings, but they work great... too long.... trim some off til they stand up, best part is they decay and do not contribute to pollution.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

I recently got a new Pflueger President reel and it is nice, but the company has gotten significantly cheaper in hopes of making a buck in recent years. 

The "new" Presidents still are priced at $60. They don't come with as much as they used to though. One the larger reels (3000 and above I believe) they used to come with a nice wood reel handle. They replaced that with a plastic one. They also used to come with a spare spool, which is a nice luxury to have. I like to spool one up with braid and one with hi viz mono. 

The President XT version is what I had to go with. Evidently XT signifies that you get something extra, in this case a spool. It was $10-15 more though, I believe. The XT is also a burgundy color with gold accents. Looks nice. The reel is still a good one. No change in performance, to my knowledge. 

Be careful if you happen to go to ebay and people try to sell you one of these reels. I bought two of these on ebay. The first seller said that they were out of them after I bought one. Tried to sell me the "new" version for same price, but you don't get the spool and wooden handle with it. No thank you. Second one I bought I asked ahead of time if it had extra spool and nice handle. Yes, they said. Mailed it to me. No spool, no wooden handle. Ended up sending it back to them and paying a few extra bucks for the XT version.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I do believe the xt version has the carbon fiber drag system, which is better.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

easler24 said:


> I recently got a new Pflueger President reel and it is nice, but the company has gotten significantly cheaper in hopes of making a buck in recent years.
> 
> The "new" Presidents still are priced at $60. They don't come with as much as they used to though. One the larger reels (3000 and above I believe) they used to come with a nice wood reel handle. They replaced that with a plastic one. They also used to come with a spare spool, which is a nice luxury to have. I like to spool one up with braid and one with hi viz mono.
> 
> ...


Good information, thanks!


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I noticed something else to be aware of on the new President model.
I was in a store comparing a new 6930 to the older 6730 model. I wanted to see if a spool from a 6730 would fit on the 6930. So I removed the spool from the 6930 and slid on one from a 6730. But then I couldn't tighten down the spool. I discovered that the problem was the 6930s main shaft washer did not fit tight on the shaft, and it had come off and stayed with the spool. So be careful changing spools on a new model....... if the main shaft washer fits loose like this one did it would be easy to loose.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Cabelas has the president reels on sale in the bargain cave. I just ordered one.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Pflu...esident+reel&WTz_l=Header;Search-Bargain+Cave


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Gander still has the old Presidents for 49.00.

As far as the 40 size vs 30 size, check the stats on the weight. FWIW, I like the 35 series size for steelhead. Larger spool diameter is helpful for keeping twists to a minimum and can easily finger the spool, but not too heavy and bulky.


----------

